# The Finals, Game 1: Boston Celtics (0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0) [6/3]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*NBA Finals Schedule 2010
Game 1 Thursday June 3 6 p.m. ABC
Game 2 Sunday June 6 5 p.m. ABC
Game 3 Tuesday June 8 6 p.m. ABC
Game 4 Thursday June 10 6 p.m. ABC
Game 5 * Sunday June 13 5 p.m. ABC
Game 6 * Tuesday June 15 6 p.m. ABC
Game 7 * Thursday June 17 6 p.m. ABC*​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Thursday needs to hurry the hell up


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Artest just had a big game and that game winner , Odom had a solid series so their confidence is up. When those two play well Lakers can't be beat. Bynum should be well enough to put out a few solid minutes. Celtics are beat to death with injuries. Plus ...there's that Kobe guy
(We just have to stop Rondo from carving us up)

Lakers ship it in 5 or 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****ing win!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> Thursday needs to hurry the hell up


yeah, stupid thursday.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Not as confident as you guys, the Celtics are scaring the living **** out of me. As much as I love the Lakers, our inconsistent play just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

FORCE is what we need FORCE from everyone. 

Lamar Odom said something very profound the other day he said the team has to embrace the idea of the series being hard having a hard time on the floor. 

I think our heads are in the right place I think our hearts are in the right place. We just need to win the match ups. 

Gasol needs to be quick on KG make decisive quick moves no holding of the ball and looking. 

Artest needs to be physical with Pierce on both ends post up Pierce and call for the ball.Not just be a defender. 

Bynum needs to be active just run to the front of the rim and use his length to reach over Perkins. 

Fisher needs to look to score not just catch and shoot but penetrate even if nothing but to throw up one of his brick layups to get us a chance to offensive rebound. 

and Kobe close the deal. beware of the switching defenses and attack just attack keep getting assists like you did in the Suns series.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope we crowd the paint, sag off rondo, and give single coverage on pierce with ron. limit rondo and kg to 20+ foot jumpers. with this gameplan, i think a lot lies on how ray allen will play.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

azn kobe jr said:


> Not as confident as you guys, the Celtics are scaring the living **** out of me. As much as I love the Lakers, our inconsistent play just doesn't do it for me.


Agreed...I am on the fence also. The way I see it...Kobe will contain Rondo and have his way on offense, Gasol and Garnett will be a wash, Bynum is almost immobile and cannot play for long stretches, which will hurt us defensively and on the boards. His lack of mobility is causing him to get into foul trouble. Ray Allen will probably score at will against Fish, and Artest against Pierce will be a good matchup...but Ron Ron must step up offensively. Garnett, being a good outside shooter, will pull Gasol away from the basket, which will also hurt us on the boards. Our bench play will be crucial in this series. Especially Odom...who must play well. We tried to beat the Celtics with finesse play in 2008, and we all know how that ended up. We must play tough and aggressive at both ends to win this series. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think we've got it. It's *very* important for us to come out early tomorrow and make a statement. Game one is crucial.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Use the 2008 Finals as motivation and just freaking damn win!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i hope we crowd the paint, sag off rondo, and give single coverage on pierce with ron. limit rondo and kg to 20+ foot jumpers. with this gameplan, i think a lot lies on how ray allen will play.


I agree and have felt this way. if we can curtail Ray to 20 or less then we have a shot to win going away. we gotta limit Allen's production. I suspect we're gonna give up some things to Rondo and KG should be given as many 20 footers as he can eat. But if Allen doesn't blow us up we win. 

I'd use the big thats using the screener as the guy who puts a hand up and force the ball to Perkins and KG on the baseline. we did this very thing to Kevin Durant used our bigs to force the ball to their bigs do the same thing and we're fine.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> I think we've got it. It's *very* important for us to come out early tomorrow and make a statement. *Game one is crucial.*


Yup. Gotta start the series in a high note.
Although i'm not overly optimistic about this series, i believe the Lakers are the better team 1-to-5. Unless a mental breakdown occurs.
And the Lakers must win game 1 to keep the confidence.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our bench has to step up! Sasha I'm looking at you shaggy Slovenian *******!! You've been mia for damn near two years because of what Ray Allen did to u in 08! Now is your shot at redemption! Earn your ****ing nickname and burn these mother****ers from 3!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Our bench has to step up! Sasha I'm looking at you shaggy Slovenian *******!! You've been mia for damn near two years because of what Ray Allen did to u in 08! Now is your shot at redemption! Earn your ****ing nickname and burn these mother****ers from 3!


Loving the emotion man!!!

I think the guards/SFs will decide this game. I believe Boston will employ the same tactics as the Suns - they will clog the middle, smother Pau and dare us to beat them from the 3 point line. If we let them do this, if we dont win the points in the paint..Boston will win this series. 

Bottom line is, Boston are a better 3 point shooting team with Allen & Pierce. And we have never been known for defending the 3 ball that well. To win, we need to up the pace of the game. A half court battle favours the Celtics (they would kill us with Rondo's drive and dishes). If we push the pace, we'll win this series. A lot of people think we have to have Drew and that his critical, I would still play Odom off the bench but give him the lion share of mins. 

Farmar, Machine, Brown ...these guys are going to have to play the games of careers. We can not afford to lose the bench battle....no way!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****, I cannot wait for tonight's game! Woooooo!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I ****ing hate the Celtics. Please let us come out and smack the living **** out of them tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh god these finals are gonna rip my insides apart. I dont think I can deal losing to the Celtics...I might go of the deep end.

Gasol....please man...please dont let the physical play throw you out of your game, go strong, pick yourself up, and make your FT's. Man up on D, dont let those undersized fat-asses push you down under the basket.

Artest...Paul Pierce talked **** about yo' momma! Are you gonna take that? Helllll no...make his life on the court a nightmare. I want to see some 30% FG nights for Pierce, I want to see him roll his eyes in frustration. Throw a table leg in his heart! Queensbridge beeeyatch!

Odom......ohhhhh Odom. You have my heart on a string, what ride are you going to take me on this time? Creeky legs Garnett cant stop you!! Prove it! Run him out of the freaking building. If you arent scoring 20 points make sure at least you wear down KG so much by the 4th quarter hes gassed and has no lift. KG's 20 footer with less than 2 min left is gonna come up short because you wore him out and will have a hand in his face. You need to be MVP of at least one game.

Fisher- Your playoff work has been nothing short of amazing. You found your game of 10 years ago for the playoffs. Youve guarded allstar and HOF PG's for 3 straight series and have doen well...your reward.....Ray Allen. Try to get through all the ridiculous amount of screens that will be set for him.....but we know what you do best, draw offensive fouls. Your job is to make all those BS moving screens very noticeable to the ref. When Baby of KG thro their shoulder into you I want you to go flying. Maybe they wont call it but make the refs aware, its gonna pay off overall.

Bynum- I dont know what the hell to think about you. I dont know where you mind is. I dont know if you would take yourself out if Kobe wasnt on the team, are you pushing yourself to play, or would you rather have a seat but you dont want to let people down. Just play big and hard for 20min a game. Defensive rebounds and hands up for drives to the basket, we at least need that, everything else is gravy.

Walton (yes, Walton)- you sir are going to be the spark that enables the Lakers to come back from a deficit in one game. Make your daddy proud (while you take it to his old team)

Kobe- Just do it


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Sasha I'm looking at you shaggy Slovenian *******!! You've been mia for damn near two years because of what Ray Allen did to u in 08! Now is your shot at redemption! Earn your ****ing nickname and burn these mother****ers from 3!


Ain't that the truth. After a standout contract year, he disappeared again after signing his name on the new contract. He must step up!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Game 1 will set the tone.

Lakers must crash boards and clogged up the lane to keep Rondo off guard. Once, he is out of sync, the game will hang in L.A balance.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Almost game time!

Dispite Bynum being a waste of space like usual I'm taking solace in the whole "Teams with homecourt have won nine out of the last eleven finals" thing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is going to be such a tough series. We have got to control the tempo


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

We got this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great start thus far. Gotta keep up this intensity and level of energy!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great game.

We set the tone by crashing boards, and being physical. The defense was outstanding, except in few stretches. Rando's game was off tonight. But I'd expect him to be more aggressive in game two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss Game 2. 

Great game tonight. Lakers just look like the better team. This isn't Dwyane Wade and the Heat. This isn't LeBron James and the Cavaliers. This isn't Dwight Howard and the Magic.

This is Kobe ****ing Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought our smarts tonight were key. we seemed very prepared for all the little scheme's the celtics were running offensively Fisher and Kobe on a few occasions were wonderful clogging the paint. shrinking the court on Rondo. 

Kobe, Pau and Artest were great offensively. And Bynum makes a big difference with his length rebounding and being a deterrent. 

we need to worry about Ray Allen not really being a part of the game. and we gotta get Lamar odom going some more he didn't give us much at all off the bench. 

I liked Shannon and Farmar tonight they were aggressive.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers punked the celtics, They're tougher, Smarter, and Having Bynum is the X factor.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Now I really apprciate why we got Artest. He did a really good job on Paul - bodied him up and gave him nothing easy. 

Farmar and Brown were amazing in the first half. I never imagined that we would get so much penetration....this is deft not the same Celtics team that beat us in 2008 (but, its only one game).

Drew gave us good mins - boxed out and rebounded..which in my openion is all we need from him in this series. 

As for Pau...what can I say about Gasol man!?..he was a monster..he handled KG on both ends of the court (I actually thought that Kobe & Fisher tried helping too much in this matchup. Pau can handle KG one on one ..we need to stop giving Rondo easy layups).

Without James Posey, there is no one on this team that can handle Kobe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I thought our smarts tonight were key. we seemed very prepared for all the little scheme's the celtics were running offensively Fisher and Kobe on a few occasions were wonderful clogging the paint. shrinking the court on Rondo.
> 
> Kobe, Pau and Artest were great offensively. And Bynum makes a big difference with his length rebounding and being a deterrent.
> 
> ...


Deceptive.

Their aggression was against Michael Finely. I'm still not sold on them to rely. The beginning of the 4th qtr tells a different story when both couldn't penetrate into the lane or move the ball from side to side, having Lakers forced the shots and start 0-4. 

I don't know Phil keep having Farmar and Brown on the court at the same time. It's *T*rouble written all over the board. 

Odom was in early foul trouble, but he kept himself poised not to be fouled out of the game. I think he got his 5th personal at the beginning of 4th.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Deceptive.
> 
> Their aggression was against Michael Finely. I'm still not sold on them to rely. The beginning of the 4th qtr tells a different story when both couldn't penetrate into the lane or move the ball from side to side, having Lakers forced the shots and start 0-4.
> 
> ...


Lamar Odom played a dumb game we're gonna need him to play much better in game 2 he should be a double double every game with his talent and the minutes he's getting.He made several silly fouls. 

I agree with Brown and Farmar but they were good last night.Farmar just needs to play with more decisiveness.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The "We want tacos!" chant never sounded so good. Great game


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Lamar Odom played a dumb game we're gonna need him to play much better in game 2 he should be a double double every game with his talent and the minutes he's getting.He made several silly fouls.


The only dumb thing Odom did last night was getting called for an offensive foul against Pierce. Other fouls, he had to hacked players than giving them easy buckets.

We definitely need him to show up for Game 2, and for the series.

I'm always on the edge of my couch when Farmar/Brown has the ball. I just doesn't go well for Lakers. The offense gets strangled, and we make dumb errors. I prefer Kobe/Fish/Sasha with Odom/Gasol in the closing moments of qtrs. Or maybe Artest depending upon the cross match up.


----------

